#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  The NZ Covid Thread

## panama hat

72 cases of Delta in NZ now . . . up from 11 two days ago.

----------


## Saint Willy

Tight lockdown or are they doing a NSW version?

----------


## panama hat

> Tight lockdown or are they doing a NSW version?


Nah, it's quite strict but the government is sending out mixed messages about using the covid app and the like.

Honestly, some God must be looking out for NZ because the government just lurches from one debacle into another.

There are also a bunch of dickheads who disagree and want to 'protest' but they are small in number

----------


## malmomike77

Its all tied to Jacindas mooncycle

----------


## Saint Willy

> There are also a bunch of dickheads who disagree and want to 'protest' but they are small in number


unlike Aus then. We have 100,000s of dickheads ala methhead deeks

----------


## Edmond

> 72 cases of Delta in NZ now . . . up from 11 two days ago.


Let's hope they don't follow Thailand's 2021 model of letting every Tomcat, Dicky1983 and Hazza travel between provinces. Or whatever ye have down in that strange little place.  :Smile:

----------


## havnfun

Anyone ever think, that this virus is world wide, containing it is not possible, NewZealand locking down is idiotic, The virus will spread and nothing will stop it, Simple maths works, keep the elderly and vulnerable co'morbid confined, but let everyone else get on with their life if they want to. Even the vaccines are not going to stop it.

----------


## Edmond

> Anyone ever think, that this virus is world wide, containing it is not possible, NewZealand locking down is idiotic, The virus will spread and nothing will stop it, Simple maths works, keep the elderly and vulnerable co'morbid confined, but let everyone else get on with their life if they want to. Even the vaccines are not going to stop it.


But they (the vaccines) do minimize the damage done.


NZ is currently less than 20% vaccinated, so locking down until a much higher % are vaccinated makes sense.

----------


## havnfun

Anyone ever look at the results of the most vaccinated countries? compared to countries like Sweden that never locked down?

Coronavirus (COVID-19) Vaccinations - Statistics and Research - Our World in Data

----------


## prawnograph

Yup, Sweden is a great example, population 10 million




> The first death case related to the coronavirus (COVID-19) in Sweden was reported on March 11, 2020. The number of deaths has since increased to a total of 14,626 as of August 18, 2021.


NZ 5 million, 26 deaths.

What price a life?

----------


## Klondyke

How many deaths (flu) before the Covid?

----------


## AntRobertson

> How many deaths (flu) before the Covid?


How many times will someone make that ridiculous and pointless false analogy and fatuous comparison.

----------


## cyrille

I’ve honestly never met anyone who’s been to Sweden except swedes. Likewise, Angola had little need for a lockdown.

It’s idiotic to talk about countries that didn’t have a lockdown as if they’re examples to demonstrate lockdowns were not needed anywhere.

But Yemen not having a lockdown demonstrates something apparently. For an idiot.

----------


## havnfun

> unlike Aus then. We have 100,000s of dickheads ala methhead deeks


No mate, them Kiwis are big muvers, They only listen to their mom.

----------


## Joe 90

There were more covid cases in my home last week than NZ, just saying...

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Honestly, some God must be looking out for NZ because the government just lurches from one debacle into another.


They are too inexperienced in everything, this bunch. If they threw themselves at the ground, they would miss.

----------


## panama hat

> If they threw themselves at the ground, they would miss.


 :rofl: 







> They are too inexperienced in everything, this bunch.


And so bursting to please their base, gerrymandering to increase their voter coalitions, stifling debate, ram-riding some legislation while pushing others into the future some time.

It's quite distressing to see how much damage they are doing in the name of re-election.

----------


## panama hat

> There were more covid cases in my home last week than NZ, just saying...


Yea . . . how is that going?  Are you better? Your daughter?  Your sons still not infected?

Well, it was 1 case a few days ago and now it is 107, so a steady and to be expected increase.  10k plus potential contacts . . . looks like NZ will be joining the RoW . . .

Jacinda done gud

----------


## Saint Willy

> so a steady and to be expected increase.


Exponential increase. Just sayin...


/Pedant mode off.

----------


## panama hat

Not being a pedant, being correct . . . now bugger orf

----------


## Saint Willy

‘‘Twas a saintly observation. What’s the news look like today?

----------


## panama hat

Well, it's still at 107 but the fearless/feckless leader does two tv appearances a day, so we'll find out at 1:00 how many more there are

----------


## panama hat

207, over fifty new cases from a Samoan church service. 

It's ramping up

----------


## pickel

^
What has been the governments excuse for not having enough vaccines yet?

----------


## Cujo

> ^
> What has been the governments excuse for not having enough vaccines yet?


Yes, very surprised at such a low vaccination rate.

----------


## panama hat

> What has been the governments excuse for not having enough vaccines yet?


Well, the Jacinda PR machine assures New Zealanders that 'we', the so-called family of five million, are actually ahead of schedule . . . and that everything is going better than planned.  That's the spin, and it's quite effective.

Also, the Jacinda-show announced that other countries who needed it more were given preference by the government, a type of NZ aroha (love and kindness) without detailing that NZ had ordered their vaccine late and didn't get in the 'queue' etc etc etc . . . culminating in only now deciding that those 12+ can get vaccinated . . . a knee-jerk reaction to Delta arriving here.

Basically the government denies not having enough vaccines and states that the plan is being not only met but beaten . . . 20% of Kiwis are fully vaccinated . . . which in reality means that 20% of eligible Kiwis are fully vaccinated.  Key word here is 'eligible'. 

Some things are out of the government's control, like certain population groups having single digit vaccinations despite having millions spent on them.  My wife works with/for an NGO/Health Department and is just frustrated at the lack of support from community leaders and their constant whining and excuses.

All in all I do believe the situation will be brought under control, but it would be good if the government is open and honest about the situation.

I've been a Labor/left of centre voter most of my voting life but this lot . . . one despairs

----------


## David48atTD

Auckland church at the centre of NZ outbreak becomes target of racist comments

More than 500 people across multiple church groups are  believed to have attended a "special event" just two days before  authorities in New Zealand discovered the Delta variant had breached the  border and was spreading throughout the community.

*Key points:*
New Zealand outbreak climbs above 200An event at a church in South Auckland has been identified as a location of interestThe Samoan community has been the target of racist comments 

Now,  there are 105 cases associated with the event held at the Assembly of  God Church of Samoa in South Auckland  the largest cluster within New  Zealand's outbreak.  

"The concern throughout the  community is for the growth of the cluster among the group and then its  reach because not everyone is based in South Auckland," Samoan community  leader and Auckland councillor Fa'anana Efeso Collins said. 

Here


Meanwhile, in Australia ...



Damm God-botherers ... same thing happened in Western Sydney.  Illegal gathering, Pastor said that God would save them for the pandemic, GOD must have missed that call, a couple had Covid BEFORE the service, now recognised as a super spreader event.

Fined $1,000 each attendee and a $5,000 for the Church.

----------


## panama hat

> same thing happened in Western Sydney. Illegal gathering


Well, not the same at all because the Samoan church didn't contravene covid restrictions . . . as there weren't any.  The only thing Samoans, in general, can be criticised for is their aversion to get vaccinated.

----------


## Saint Willy

Agreed, two days before the lockdowns, so just unlucky. 





> The only thing Samoans, in general, can be criticised for is their aversion to get vaccinated


which is a pretty bloody big deal…if there was any vaccines to be had in NZ!

----------


## panama hat

> which is a pretty bloody big deal…if there was any vaccines to be had in NZ!


You're right, of course, it is a big deal and it's he second time that a Pasifika church has been a 'super-spreader' - the last time was last April/May.  You'd think they would have learned.
Actually, Pasifika and Mãori have had vaccine supply preference since day 1, before anyone else except front-line workers, I think.  All part of the creation of a type of Kiwi-Apartheid . . . sounds crass, but it certainly looks that way more and more. 
My wife and I got our vaccinations at a Pasifika NGO who called us up because they had too many vaccines/not enough Pasifika showing up and had to use them.  ut of twenty people in the waiting room there were three Pasifika.  Second shot same thing - this time one Pasifika in the waiting area and the staff there (all Pasifika and Mãori) were quite upset at the numbers and blame church and community leaders.

On the news, of course, you have the usual Pasifika and Mãori academics and politicians criticising the government and anyone about the race-bias detrimental to their community.

It's frustrating, especially when one looks at all the extra efforts being made to protect these communities.  Criticise and you're a racist . . . as the opposition party, and others, have found many times now.

Pasifika are such good people . . . led by their traditional system which is failing them

----------


## Saint Willy

Need to engage those leaders then*




* easier said than done.

----------


## panama hat

Over 400 now . . . mostly in Auckland and 1 dozen in Wellington . . . I think the government is a bit 'surprised' that they needed to vaccinate the population.  12+ age starts Wednesday and they've effectively run out of vaccines because they were too arrogant, self-important, PR-driven and dense to pre-order the required amount

----------


## happynz

Oh, I dunno. Could be better and should have started earlier...but the numbers aren't that bad.

COVID-19: Vaccine data | Ministry of Health NZ

----------


## panama hat

Last place in the OECD . . . that isn't stellar, though Happy . . . 

It's still lingering at 23% of the eligible population . . . that's a tiny amount.  If only they would have stepped into line and paying the 50Mil to ensure sufficient vaccines instead of the Jacinda PR machine kicking in and wanting to show the world how she is filled with aroha. 

NZ shouldn't be in this situation . . . it simply shouldn't be.




> Only about 23% of its 5 million people have been fully vaccinated, the lowest rate among the 38 members of the Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD).


Delta outbreak exposes New Zealand'&#39;'s low vaccination rates | Reuters

----------


## Little Chuchok

> It's still lingering at 20% of the eligible population . . . that's a tiny amount.  If only they would have stepped into line and paying the 50Mil to ensure sufficient vaccines instead of the Jacinda PR machine kicking in and wanting to show the world how she is filled with aroha. 
> 
> NZ shouldn't be in this situation . . . it simply shouldn't be.


I used to be  ambivalent over Cindy, now I dislike her immensely.


In the OECD we are Last...! Jesus wept. We are not even half way up the ladder for vaccinations. At least that numpty in Australia had the gumption to apologise to his country about their slow roll out. I would have a lot more respect for our Government if they did.

I am sick of the spin and the furrowed brow. The total balls ups in MIQ on a regular basis. These guys are light weights, that's for sure.

Have we increased our ICU capacity in Hospitals over the last year and a half? Nope. 4.6 beds per 100000 people. Australia has 8.9 and Germany has 38. All our guys have done is tried to screw the nurses on wages... during a pandemic. FFS.

----------


## panama hat

^ I agree on every single point.

Ardern has had the luxury of quietly preparing for the worst to happen, were it to happen - 1 1/2 years of preparation.  

The worst has happened and NZ is caught flat-footed.

Yup, ICU beds.  What a joke.  Vaccinations.  What a joke.  Now finally chemists and GPs can vaccinate.  Drive-through - finally.  (Over Labor's objections), saliva tests, three-to five day test results, running out of vaccines etc ad infinitum

They really are a joke - but great at spin and ensuring their next election victory through pandering and snide gerrymandering.






> I used to be ambivalent over Cindy, now I dislike her immensely.


Yup.  I mentioned similar to a mum of my daughter's friend . . . who told me not to be a misogynist.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
(Oddly enough a poster here said the same thing when I criticised Jacinda)

Thin-skinned, blame-shoving, criticism-averse . . . Oiwei!

----------


## panama hat

Over 500 now . . . it just gets better and better.  :Disappointed:

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Over 500 now . . . it just gets better and better.


Yep.  :02:

----------


## Saint Willy

> Over 500 now . . . it just gets better and better.


Sorry to hear that.

----------


## panama hat

There's been some nasty-arsed weather with flooding in parts of Auckland, coupled with lower testing rates has resulted in inaccurate latest numbers.

Jacinda is becoming TrumpII by holding up little colourful graphs showing something . . . and not understanding/spinning over that lower testing numbers also equal lower reported infection rates.

I'm quite confident that this will pass without too much pain - the population is quite good at following restriction regulations.  I'm also quite confident that this will happen time and again . . . to the extent that Kiwis are actually starting to look at ScoMo's plans and liking them

----------


## panama hat

Over 600 ... but the government tells us it's under control ����

----------


## Little Chuchok

^And now they do not have enough nurses for Auckland ICU beds.

----------


## panama hat

^ Not enough preparation time, clearly . . .  :34:

----------


## prawnograph

> ^And now they do not have enough nurses for Auckland ICU beds.


A further five years training for an ICU nurse, it's not just a matter of swapping them off a ward.

The issue pre-dates C19 by a long time.

New Zealand doesn't have enough ICU capacity, even without the effects of a pandemic

----------


## panama hat

Quite a few nurses are 'imported' from the Philippines, leaving a shortage back on the islands - another disaster (not limited to NZ, of course).  Highly qalified nurses in NZ then bugger off to Australia to join the other 20% of the population who 'fled', the US or elsewhere to earn more . . . it's truly a cycle.

Not a fan of the DHB system at all . . . too many accidents and malpractice events which can't be litigated 

Anyway, that's another story

----------


## Little Chuchok

^Yep. I get that, but they certainly didn't help things by trying to freeze nurses wages. By doing that it certainly made a few more jump to Aussie for a big pay increase and better conditions. I know of one that did.

----------


## panama hat

> freeze nurses wages


That plus not placing police as 'front-liners' for vaccination - incredibly stupid, short-sighted and downright mean.  Focussing so much on teachers and their constant whining.  Why?  Tens of thousands of votes.






> I know of one that did.


Same here.  One of my daughter's friends from school.  Left about two months ago for Melbourne and another for Brisbane.  Both specialty nurses, one Filipina the other Kiwi.
It would be impossible to match salaries from overseas but at least give them respect and don't auto-freeze them out.

My eldest is doing medicine at a Uni in Brisbane and spends quite a bit of time now at various hospitals - lots and lots of Kiwi nurses and Filipinas)

Another coup by Jacinda and her brainless minions.

----------


## panama hat

760-odd as of yesterday . . . all but 15 in Auckland, the rest in Wellington.  

All's well, says she

----------


## Klondyke

> 760-odd as of yesterday . . . all but 15 in Auckland, the rest in Wellington.  
> 
> All's well, says she


Don't be desperate (aren't you the expert on depressive suffering? Perhaps, an expert offering the help to others, not to yourself):

Luckily, there might be a help on horizons from the Aussie cousins: See what the Senator Malcolm Roberts is saying and what cure is recommending.  However, not the cure offered by the Big Pharmas, for them he has no nice words, nor for PM... 

(Wondering what ugly circumstances will be recovered about him...)

----------


## lom

> See what the Senator Malcolm Roberts is saying and what cure is recommending.


Is he a doctor? If not why should anybody listen to him?

Malcolm Roberts is a far-right politician, nationalist, conspiracy theorist, anti-vaxxer, and a denier of climate change.

----------


## panama hat

> Don't be desperate


Desperate?  About what?  This is a thread about cases in NZ, started by a mod . . . are you really that fucked in the head?  Do you have to have another thread to spread your bullshit?

----------


## panama hat

870 with fewer new cases . . . only Auckland remains in lockdown, the rest of the country is in relative 'freedom' again.

----------


## Cujo

> 870 with fewer new cases . . . only Auckland remains in lockdown, the rest of the country is in relative 'freedom' again.


they should do what they do here, just lockdown sections of the city. 
(south Auckland for example )

----------


## panama hat

The infections are widespread, though - not just South Auckland.

It's fair.  Block the place off and let the rest of the country continue, which also benefits Akl

----------


## panama hat

2260 . . . vaccinated numbers still ridiculously low

----------


## prawnograph

NZ numbers 20 October 2021

Two deaths in 2021
Twenty-eight total deaths 2020-21

102 community cases
46 in hospitals

Director general of health Ashley Bloomfield said case numbers are doubling every 10 - 12 days. He said the key point was how many of those people who caught Covid-19 were vaccinated. Only 1.7 per cent of people hospitalised in the Delta outbreak have been vaccinated.


FULLY VACCINATED 2,870,575 - 66.16%
HAD 1 OR MORE DOSES - 3,604,171 - 83.07%
TOTAL DOSES ADMINISTERED - 6,474,746
Source: Ministry of Health

----------


## David48atTD

New Zealand PM Jacinda Ardern relaxes some restrictions, despite record daily COVID-19 case numbers


Credit

New Zealand has reported 162 new cases of COVID-19 in  the community, setting a national record for the highest number of new  cases in a single day since the start of the pandemic.

*Key points:*
New Zealand's new daily cases of COVID hits record highPrime Minister Jacinda Ardern says restrictions in Auckland will likely ease next TuesdayModelling suggests the "upper projection" of daily cases could peak at 300 cases a day 

Despite  the growing number of cases, Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern  has announced some restrictions in Auckland will likely lift from next  Tuesday.
Today, Ms Ardern announced Cabinet had  agreed "in principle" to move Auckland down to "alert level three, step  two" at 11.59pm next Tuesday. 

"This means retail can return, public facilities can open and gatherings outdoors  can increase to 25," she said. 
"For  those who have concerns about any easing, here I would say that   because of high vaccination rates in Auckland  we can move forward with  greater confidence." 

Until Delta, New Zealand had  been pursuing a COVID-zero strategy, using sharp and harsh lockdowns to  crush outbreaks as they happened.   

*However, a  month ago, New Zealand moved away from its elimination strategy,  insisting vaccines were now the best way to prevent a widespread  outbreak.
*
Here

----------

